# Audi TT steering wheel upgrade



## Loza (1 mo ago)

Hi I've recently traded in my Audi A5 sportback s line black edition auto for an Audi TT TDI Quattro Black Edition Amplified s tronic as per image below (I've always loved TT's), I prefer the flat bottomed steering wheel of the A5 to the TT, can this be retrofitted? Many thanks, Loz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I thought all mk2 came with a flat bottomed wheel


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The version with “mode” button from the A5 can be retrofitted into the MK2 TT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkoutmytts (1 mo ago)

My TT has flat steering wheel. I have those exact rims do you know what the exact size of the center caps themselves are? Someone swiped mine and those caps come in like a million sizes. I tried measuring the hole but it has a large hole and then a bit smaller recessed hole so I do not know which one is the hole the part is listed under?


----------



## Loza (1 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome I thought all mk2 came with a flat bottomed wheel


My TT does have a flat bottomed steering wheel but I preferred the one that was in my A5 👍


----------



## checkoutmytts (1 mo ago)

ah, gotcha


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

Congrats on your purchase; are those 20 inch rims?


----------



## Loza (1 mo ago)

AudiMK2Geek said:


> Congrats on your purchase; are those 20 inch rims?


Thank you👍 the wheels are 19" with 255/35r19 tyres


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

they look cool; good luck with the TDI, and hoping it's not going to be a town car as that DPF filter has a habit of chocking up, and playing with the turbo!


----------



## Loza (1 mo ago)

AudiMK2Geek said:


> they look cool; good luck with the TDI, and hoping it's not going to be a town car as that DPF filter has a habit of chocking up, and playing with the turbo!


Thank you👍 I drive 28 miles every other to the office each week, around 200-400 miles business miles per month on top of that and 200 mile round trip to Wales every other weekend, add to that premium diesel and a recent carbon terra clean I'm hoping all good🤞


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

what year do you have, as I know the MK3 diesel editions had a much more reliable diesel setup?


----------



## Loza (1 mo ago)

AudiMK2Geek said:


> what year do you have, as I know the MK3 diesel editions had a much more reliable diesel setup?


MK2 2013


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah the wheel can be retrofitted but you need one from a B8 that has "lowline" buttons as depicted above. I believe you can use the wheels with the higher/later buttons but then you have to also have to switch out the entire steering wheel module, clockspring, etc.--so it's a lot more involved and more cost. As with a lot of things "anything is possible" with the money and knowhow. Easiest just to stick to the lowline buttons though 



checkoutmytts said:


> My TT has flat steering wheel. I have those exact rims do you know what the exact size of the center caps themselves are? Someone swiped mine and those caps come in like a million sizes. I tried measuring the hole but it has a large hole and then a bit smaller recessed hole so I do not know which one is the hole the part is listed under?
> View attachment 494724


Pretty sure the rotor wheels for the PQ35 cars (basically just the A3 and TT) with 57.1mm centre bore have centre cap size as follows (approx since it's hard to get _exact_ measurement on them, holding one in my hand as I type):
A = 68mm
B = 53mm
C = 59mm
D = 12mm
E = 16mm

Those are a lot of dimensions you're looking for, lol. Are you trying to 3D print some or something?

Part# should be 4B0601170A, for the ones that are black with chrome Audi rings and chrome ring surround.


----------



## Loza (1 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Yeah the wheel can be retrofitted but you need one from a B8 that has "lowline" buttons as depicted above. I believe you can use the wheels with the higher/later buttons but then you have to also have to switch out the entire steering wheel module, clockspring, etc.--so it's a lot more involved and more cost. As with a lot of things "anything is possible" with the money and knowhow. Easiest just to stick to the lowline buttons though
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the rotor wheels for the PQ35 cars (basically just the A3 and TT) with 57.1mm centre bore have centre cap size as follows (approx since it's hard to get _exact_ measurement on them, holding one in my hand as I type):
> ...


Thanks for heads up, so the one in the picture is the wheel to get? Will it just fit or do I need connections?


----------



## checkoutmytts (1 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Yeah the wheel can be retrofitted but you need one from a B8 that has "lowline" buttons as depicted above. I believe you can use the wheels with the higher/later buttons but then you have to also have to switch out the entire steering wheel module, clockspring, etc.--so it's a lot more involved and more cost. As with a lot of things "anything is possible" with the money and knowhow. Easiest just to stick to the lowline buttons though
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the rotor wheels for the PQ35 cars (basically just the A3 and TT) with 57.1mm centre bore have centre cap size as follows (approx since it's hard to get _exact_ measurement on them, holding one in my hand as I type):
> ...


 Sorry for not clarifying. I was just looking for the "B" and "C" Measurement. I order a set using the Audi part number on their website so fingers crossed. Really appreciate you taking the time to do that though!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Loza said:


> My TT does have a flat bottomed steering wheel but I preferred the one that was in my A5 👍


I've swapped out a few MK2 steering wheels in the past, quite easy tbh. An option to consider is buying a tatty steering wheel off fleabay for around £30 and send it off to have it customised to your requirements. Will always have your original wheel to swap back come sale time and resell the custom wheel.









Above is a pic of one I did back in 2015 which started out as a scruffy £20 wheel and ended up as a gloss black carbon, perforated leather and some slightly aggressive hand grip moulding.


----------



## Loza (1 mo ago)

Templar said:


> I've swapped out a few MK2 steering wheels in the past, quite easy tbh. An option to consider is buying a tatty steering wheel off fleabay for around £30 and send it off to have it customised to your requirements. Will always have your original wheel to swap back come sale time and resell the custom wheel.
> View attachment 494836
> 
> 
> Above is a pic of one I did back in 2015 which started out as a scruffy £20 wheel and ended up as a gloss black carbon, perforated leather and some slightly aggressive hand grip moulding.


I absolutely love that wheel, are you selling it? Great idea that sounds alot easier


----------

